

Buzz Aldrin’s Answer To The Louisiana Oil Spill - Jach
http://www.disinfo.com/2010/06/buzz-aldrins-answer-to-the-louisiana-oil-spill/

======
kyleslattery
Maybe I missed something, but how exactly is this transmitted to Earth, and
how efficient is the transmission?

~~~
MaysonL
Microwave or lasers, moderately efficient.

See the discussion at: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Space-based_solar_power>

